# أقتراح بسيط



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2010)

*وأنا برفع صوره علي مركز الكنيسه لرفع الصور
مرديش يرفعها عشان حجمها كبيره
ودورت علي مراكز رفع اخري ترفع الصوره دي
ولاقيت كذا مركز بيرفع صور كبيره بحد اقصي 5 ميجا
فسألت ليه مركز رفع الكنيسه مش يبقي فيه الخدمه دي
يزيد مساحته بحيث نقدر نرفع اي صور كبيره
مش عارف تنفع هنا ولا لأ وحبيت اعرف راي الاداره​*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع هيبقى صعب اؤى يا مايكل صوره بحجم 5 ميجا
مركز الرفع هيحتاج مساحه كبييره جداااااااااااا
وهتبقى التكلفه اوفر اؤى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> الموضوع هيبقى صعب اؤى يا مايكل صوره بحجم 5 ميجا
> مركز الرفع هيحتاج مساحه كبييره جداااااااااااا
> وهتبقى التكلفه اوفر اؤى




*مش لازم 5 يا مينا
انا مش قصدي توصل لكده
كنت بقول مثال مش اكتر
ممكن توصل لحد 2 ميجا حتي
الصور اللي كنت برفعها كانت حوالي 1 ميجا
تقريبا مركز الرفع هنا صغير قوي​*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

مركز الرفع هنا نص ميجا
نشوف روك يا مايكل هو الوحيد اللى يقدر يتكلم فى الموضوع ده


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2010)

*اوك يا حبي
مستني راي روك​*


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن نجرب رفع حجم الملف لل 2 ميجا لفترة و نتابع الضغط و المساحة الخاصة بسيرفر الصور


----------



## Alexander.t (27 أغسطس 2010)

2 ميجا كتيير اؤى يا روك
من رأى تخليها ميجا يعنى ضعف المساحه مش قليل برضه.
واولاً وأخيراً اللى انت شايفه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

my rock قال:


> ممكن نجرب رفع حجم الملف لل 2 ميجا لفترة و نتابع الضغط و المساحة الخاصة بسيرفر الصور




*اللي انت شايفه يا روك
ممكن زي مينا مابيقول
نجرب الأول 1 ميجا
ونشوف هيأثر كتير ولا لأ 
وبرضه انت تعرف اكتر مني​*


----------



## My Rock (27 أغسطس 2010)

تم رفع حجم الملف لل 1 ميجا
إذا إحتجتم المزيد فأطرحوا السعة التي ترغبون بها و سنحاول النظر و تحليل إمكانية تطبيقها


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا ليك روك


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

